# NCEES #116



## mhelms_2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Can someone help by explaining the solution?

First, I don't understand the paths for B and C. If the path for B is 1, then I would expect C to be 2. Or, if C is 3, then I would assume B to be 2.

From there, I understand how they took the ratio 1:3 to be 1/4 for B and 3/4 for C. But as I explained above, I would have expected either 1/3 for B and 2/3 for C, or 2/5 for B and 3/5 for C.

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 5, 2012)

Try this thread.


----------



## mhelms_2 (Jun 6, 2012)

THANKS!!!


----------

